# Pics of Tucker and Tonka



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really cute photos Karen!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your handsome boys!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Lovely photos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweet pics! 

Is the head shot one of your past Goldens? Love his colour!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Great photos!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Love these pictures. They are both beautiful dogs.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Beautiful pictures   Such cuties!


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

OH! I love these wonderful pictures of your beautiful dogs! They are such LOVE!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing their beautiful pictures. It's so nice to see pics of the dogs we talk about


----------

